# Metal Smell from Dog's rear end



## coopersmom (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this may sound odd, but recently I have noticed a "metal" smell around my 2 yr. old Boston Terrier's butt. He is a male and he is neutered. Ive had dogs all my life and cant ever recall any of them ever having this. Has anyone else experienced this with their dog or know what this is? Any responses would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It smells like your dog's anal glands need to be expressed. I would schedule an appointment with your vet.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I've noticed this with my Shih Tzu Teddie. It's one of those smells you're not sure what it is, but my first guess want the anal glands.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If it is the scent glands, ask your vet to express them and keep your nose away from his butt. (The dogs, not the vets. Well, the vets, too.)

The smell reminds me of skunk and I'll bet there's a good reason for that.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

RonE said:


> If it is the scent glands, ask your vet to express them and keep your nose away from his butt. (The dogs, not the vets. Well, the vets, too.)
> 
> The smell reminds me of skunk and I'll bet there's a good reason for that.


Hahaha. I was wondering why you were sniffin the bum too. I can tell ya this, Daisy has to get hers done periodically, *and I sure as heck wouldn't call that smell metal*. The vet wanted to show me how to do it. No thank you. That's what I pay you for!


----------



## coopersmom (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys think it's anal glands huh? Well Im definitely going to call my vet and check on that. My brother's dog has an anal gland problem and she smells just *AWFUL!*. Cooper on the other hand just smell's like metal. Well I thank you all for your input! I appreciate it very much!!!!!


----------

